
Hardware Badge for Hackaday Conference 2018 in Belgrade - app4soft
https://hackaday.io/project/80627-badge-for-hackaday-conference-2018-in-belgrade
======
app4soft
Overview published in English[0] and Russian[1].

Software part hosted on Github.[2]

The only question is licensing on it's software & hardware.[3]

P.S.: Another one similar badge was released year ago for _SHA2017 Conference_
as open-hardware + open-source software project.[4]

[0] [https://hackaday.com/2018/05/15/retro-computer-badge-for-
hac...](https://hackaday.com/2018/05/15/retro-computer-badge-for-hackaday-
belgrade-has-everything-you-wished-for-back-in-the-day/)

[1] [https://geektimes.com/post/301009/](https://geektimes.com/post/301009/)

[2] [https://github.com/Hack-a-Day/basic-badge](https://github.com/Hack-a-
Day/basic-badge)

[3] [https://github.com/Hack-a-Day/basic-
badge/issues/36](https://github.com/Hack-a-Day/basic-badge/issues/36)

[4] [https://github.com/SHA2017-badge/](https://github.com/SHA2017-badge/)

